# Wieviel Arbeitsspeicher braucht man?



## steve7x (8. März 2010)

Hallo,  

 möchte mir in den nächsten wochen einen neuen gamer pc zulegen.  

 Core i7 920
 Radeon HD 5870  
 Windows 7

 meine frage jetzt: wieviel arbeitsspeicher sollte ich da rein machen?  

 spiele wie CoD MW2, Battlefield BC2 und Crisys2 sollten schon richtig gut laufen.

 also ich hatte so an min. 6GB gedacht.

 was meint ihr ? lieber gleich 9GB oder 12GB

 oder sogar 24GB???  

 möchte auch für die zukunft gut gerüstet sein (ca. 4-5 jahre) son gamer pc ist ja auch nicht gerade eine billige anschaffung.  

 danke im voraus für alle antworten


----------



## Vordack (8. März 2010)

Finde ich schwachsinnig so einen Gamer PC. Spätestens wenn Directx13 rauskommt hast Du nicht mehr das beste.

 Du kannst Dir jetzt keinen PC kaufen der in 5 Jahren nopch alles flüssig darstellt da es die Hardware die es in 5 Jahren gibt noch gar nicht zu kaufen gibt. Wenn Du Dir den PC so wie Du willst jetzt zusammenbaust hast Du jetzt das absolute überteuerte High-End Teil und in 2 Jahren nur noch Low End Kram der damals viel zu teuer war.

 Wenn Du selber zusammenbaust, dann kaufe Dir lieber gute (nicht die besten da immer überteuert) Teile und rüste den PC 1 - 2 mal im Jahr auf (z.B. 1 x Graka, 1 x CPU).

 Zur RAM Frage. Mehr als 8 wirst Du mit dem Motherboard nicht brauchen da (Wahrsagekugel an) Du bestimmt einen neuen Sockel benötigen wirst wenn mehr als 8 GB RAM benötigt werden...

 Du kannst natürlcih auch (wenn Du 4 RAM Slots hast ) jetzt 2 x 4 GB oder son kaufen um Platz für RAM-Vergrößerung zu lassen.


----------



## Chemenu (8. März 2010)

Vordack schrieb:


> Zur RAM Frage. Mehr als 8 wirst Du mit dem Motherboard nicht brauchen da (Wahrsagekugel an) Du bestimmt einen neuen Sockel benötigen wirst wenn mehr als 8 GB RAM benötigt werden...
> 
> Du kannst natürlcih auch (wenn Du 4 RAM Slots hast ) jetzt 2 x 4 GB oder son kaufen um Platz für RAM-Vergrößerung zu lassen.


 
 Ich würde drei RAM-Module mit je 2 GiB empfehlen. Damit wäre der Triple-Channel Modus des Sockel 1366 genutzt und 6 GiB Speicher sind mehr als genug für die nächsten zwei bis drei Jahre.


----------



## Vordack (8. März 2010)

Danke. Ich kenne mich mit Intels nicht so aus^^


----------



## usopia (8. März 2010)

ich würde wegen evtl. späterer Aufrüstung zwar ein Sockel 1156-System (mit i7-860) nehmen weil für 1366 wahrscheinlich nur noch sehr teure HighEnd-CPUs kommen aber eine HD 5870 finde ich jetzt nicht sonderlich übertrieben. Ist halt derzeit die schnellste Single-GPU und wenn man das Geld dazu hat, why not?
  Beim Ram reichen für Sockel 1366 wie schon gesagt 6 GB-1333 erst mal gut aus. Bei Sockel 1156 sollte man entwerder 4 GB (reichen momentan ebenfalls) oder 8 GB verbauen.


----------



## steve7x (8. März 2010)

danke erstmal für alle antworten.  

 ich meinte ja nicht dass ich in 5 jahren die allerneuesten spiele auf max. einstellungen spielen will sondern so zumindest die nächsten 2-3jahre nicht dauernt darauf achten muss dass die neuesten spiele auch einigermaßen auf meinem system laufen. (bin halt mehr so der zocker und nicht der PC experte oder selberbauer)  

 also 6 GB würden locker reichen?  

 doch nicht besser 9GB   oder 12GB  ? der preisunterschied ist ja nicht so extrem.


----------



## Chemenu (8. März 2010)

steve7x schrieb:


> also 6 GB würden locker reichen?
> 
> doch nicht besser 9GB   oder 12GB  ? der preisunterschied ist ja nicht so extrem.


 Wenn Du uns nicht glaubst, genügend Geld zur Verfügung hast und dann besser schlafen kannst, dann kauf halt 12 GiB. Wo ist das Problem? 
 Trotzdem ist es momentan rausgeschmissenes Geld rein auf Nutzung für PC-Spiele bezogen. Und zum Thema P/L: 12 GiB kosten mehr als das Doppelte als 6 GiB. So viel zum Thema "Preisunterschied ist ja nicht so extrem...".


----------



## Herbboy (8. März 2010)

4GB reichen erstmal völlig. Wenn man unbedingt will, nimmt man halt 8GB bzw. bei passender Intel-CPU halt 6GB. 

 RAM kann man auch leicht und preiswert nachrüsten, es besteht also echt kein Grund, jetzt schon so viel zu kaufen, damit man in 2-3 Jahren die dann VIELLEICHT "normale" Menge schon jetzt hat... und grad die Riegel, die einzeln sehr groß sind, sind deutlich teurer pro GB. also, 4x2 GB ist biliger als 2x 4GB. 


 Ich persönlich würde für preis-leistung auch eher nen guten AM3 Quadcore nehmen und dann halt - FALLS nötig - "schon" in 2 jahren wieder aufrüsten, als viel Geld für eine nur mäßig bessere CPU auszugeben, die dann auch nur ein paar Monate länger hält 

 Ebenso bei der Graka, da würd ICH lieber ne 5850 nehmen und halt "schon" in einem jahr ne neue - dann haste in der Summe was besseres als wenn Du jetzt eine "Top"-Karte kaufst.


 is halt die Frage, ob dich das Um/nachrüsten so sehr stört oder nicht.


----------



## Hyperhorn (9. März 2010)

Wie schon von den anderen gesagt: RAM lässt sich extrem einfach aufrüsten, weshalb du momentan mit 3 x 2 GiByte sehr gut ausgestattet bist, ohne unnötig viel Geld auszugeben. Ob Dual oder Triple Channel ist übrigens eigentlich auch egal, da der Durchsatz bereits im Dual-Channel-Modus so hoch ist, dass Triple Channel in der Praxis nur noch extrem geringe Vorteile bringt. Mit 6 GiByte hat man aber einfach noch mehr Luft nach oben als mit 4 GiByte, gerade da die CPU auch für Multitasking interessant ist, falls beim Spielen mal noch etwas anderes nebenbei ausgeführt wird. Übrigens: Bevor du zu teuren High-End-Modulen greifst, weil noch Geld übrig ist - der i7-930 kostet "nur" 30 Euro mehr als der i7-920, hat aber rechnerisch 5 Prozent mehr Leistung. Das wäre dann die bessere Wahl, sofern du die CPU nicht übertakten willst.


----------

